
FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report Q1 2019 - tosh
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2019-June/001884.html
======
throw0101a
Web page link:

* [https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2019-01-2019-03.h...](https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2019-01-2019-03.html) * [https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/status.html](https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/status.html)

The News page has an RSS feed if anyone wants to keep up with major
announcements:

* [https://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html](https://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html)

------
intsunny
This seems super cool:

> For the rest of the work term Bora will investigate and test unmodified
> Linux Docker containers on FreeBSD, to evaluate the state of Linuxulator
> support.

~~~
floatboth
Well, I can tell you right now about the state of linuxulator:

\- binaries from ubuntu 16.04 (or even 16.10 IIRC) work fine, the more modern
glibc distros don't; \- Steam can't connect to the network.

------
vasili111
Anyone uses FreeBSD on laptop? How is your impressions?

~~~
cperciva
Much better than it used to be. The biggest challenge historically has been
video drivers, but with the recent Linux kernel compatibility bits everything
has running very smoothly.

~~~
hs86
Do you know if there are any plans to add some desktop option into the
installer? Something simple like tasksel [0] that just adds some curated (and
minimal?) selection of packages after the base installation and starts the
appropriate display manager right after the first boot. I think that this
alone would help a lot to increase FreeBSD's desktop usage and the perceived
scope of the project.

[0] [https://wiki.debian.org/tasksel](https://wiki.debian.org/tasksel)

~~~
zafiro17
For about a decade now, the easiest way to get FreeBSD on your desktop is to
install TrueOS (formerly called PC-BSD) -
[http://www.trueos.com](http://www.trueos.com). TrueOS _is_ FreeBSD, and the
last time I installed it, you were given an option of simply installing a base
FreeBSD system with a minimal package selection, exactly what you are looking
for.

TrueOS is run by iXsystems, the same folks who do FreeNAS.

~~~
lliamander
The TrueOS folks have shifted their focus toward more server-oriented stuff,
and work on a graphical development has shifted to project Trident[0].

[0][https://project-trident.org/](https://project-trident.org/)

